# Ban all fun



## Skull Pilot (Apr 15, 2011)

Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.

Brooklyn Association Wants To Ban BBQs In Parks - WPIX

No more fond memories of a 4th of July picnic at the lake feasting on grilled burgers and hot dogs because the moonbat brigade has declared grills a health hazard.

So I propose we just ban all fun.  Why not do it now and save us the piecemeal attempt to suck all the fun out of life.  Just get it over with in one fell legislative swoop.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 15, 2011)

Millions die every year because of grilling. It's an outrage. 





*Snickers*


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2011)

Your post is incomplete.  Here's the full version:

Ban All Fun and Tax Whatever's Left.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 15, 2011)

Democrats: the party of no fun.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Millions die every year because of grilling. It's an outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One doesn't grill a Snickers Bar!  They are much better Deep Fat Fried.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2011)

Banning grills is racist.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 15, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Millions die every year because of grilling. It's an outrage.
> ...



Those are next on the ban list.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.
> 
> Brooklyn Association Wants To Ban BBQs In Parks - WPIX
> 
> ...



Because we care about rednecks and they do stupid things with grills. It's all fun until a redneck tries to light his grill with jet fuel.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 15, 2011)

We're all going to die someday.

What's their plan for that?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 15, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Millions die every year because of grilling. It's an outrage.
> ...



Deep Fried Snickers kill more innocent Americans than grilling. Why do you hate America, boe?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Banning grills is racist.




I thought it was sexist.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I must be some type of Manchurian plant.

Who knew?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.

Which is pretty much what we're going to have to eat after they outlaw hamburgers, french fries, hotdogs, fried chicken, and sour cream so there won't be much to grill on the grills anyway.  I'm getting a flash back to them outlawing the toy in the kid's Happy Meal at Micky D's.

But do you really think the guys will give up their grills?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.
> 
> Which is pretty much what we're going to have to eat after they outlaw hamburgers, french fries, hotdogs, fried chicken, and sour cream so there won't be much to grill on the grills anyway.  I'm getting a flash back to them outlawing the toy in the kid's Happy Meal at Micky D's.
> 
> But do you really think the guys will give up their grills?



lol does he have nitro hooked up to that?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 15, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.




Considering that TOFU is made with SOY, and SOY increases ESTROGEN production, that should pretty much complete the Pussification of the American Male:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_uRIMUBnvw]YouTube - Dear Woman[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> We're all going to die someday.
> 
> What's their plan for that?


Gubmint-run medical care.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2011)

excuse me...but bloomberg who signed the smoking ban is what....o a republican...thats right...yall are so full of mal......

read the fucking article....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Bloomberg fell out of favor with even the more liberal New York Republicans and turned independent.  How's that working out for him?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> excuse me...but bloomberg who signed the smoking ban is what....o a republican...thats right...yall are so full of mal......
> 
> read the fucking article....



Excuse me but the dipshit proposing the ban is a loony lefty

And if you read the OP you would see I didn't mention the smoking ban just the proposed ban on grills.


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2011)

Of course since so many people signed on to the ban against smoking in public places, this kind of legislation would naturally follow.

If second hand tobacco smoke is dangerous in a public park, so too is charcoal smoking, no?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 16, 2011)

editec said:


> Of course since so many people signed on to the ban against smoking in public places, this kind of legislation would naturally follow.
> 
> If second hand tobacco smoke is dangerous in a public park, so too is charcoal smoking, no?



The ban on smoking outdoors is one of the dumbest things I ever heard of.

Car exhaust is much more dangerous to our health than a cigarette smoked outdoors.

In MA the moonbats at UMass have banned smoking on campus even if you're in your own car.

Public schools have banned chocolate milk in cafeterias

As stated earlier let's just ban everything all at once and stop doing it piecemeal.  If the goal is to ban everything fun and delicious then do it already.


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Of course since so many people signed on to the ban against smoking in public places, this kind of legislation would naturally follow.
> ...


 
Sort of my point, really.

The war on drugs (and the war on tobacco is part of that) is really full of this sort of hypocritical BS.

If you _every_ drive a car, or turn on anything electric, (which generates most of this nations air polluntion) then complaining about people's tobacco smoke (in the open air) is just hypocracy.


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 16, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.
> ...




... infiltration. OMG men watch what you eat. Bahahhahahahahaha. Okay, it obviously isn't funny.


----------



## sparky (Apr 16, 2011)

one really needs consider the movers and shakers behind such forest/ trees legislation 

why focus demonization of the _small change _pollutants ?

_think_ people....


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2011)

sparky said:


> one really needs consider the movers and shakers behind such forest/ trees legislation
> 
> why focus demonization of the _small change _pollutants ?
> 
> _think_ people....


 
Why?

Emoting is every so much more satisfying.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll give up my grill when they pry it from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2011)

i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time



That's already done in California.  Fireplaces/stoves, winter months usually they will have "no burn days" when the air quality is poor.


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time


 
Yup.

Mountain towns especially often suffer from woodstove exhuast overload.

Temperature inversions where the cold air traps smokey valley air like a blanket can be deadly, _especially_ for those with respiratory problems like the very young and the very old.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 16, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.


That sounds good, but I'd add a light mango infusion and just a hint of mint to bring out the honey.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 16, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Snicker bars are certain to to be banned soon and will be replaced with compressed tofu sweetened with organic honey or pear nectar.
> ...



Tell me about it----. I'm already getting urges to buy shoes and change my mind every 10 seconds.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time
> ...



We have that in Albuquerque too from about October through March.  We have to check the daily proclamation every day to know whether we can use our wood stoves or fireplaces on any given day or night.  The radio stations have reduced the announcements to "Okay to burn" or "No burn night" and I've often wondered what folks passing through thought when they hear that.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.
> ...



You got a problem with rednecks, do you?  Only people I've seen screw up grilling are pantywaist yuppies who need to find someone else to light the damned thing for them.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> We're all going to die someday.
> 
> What's their plan for that?



They don't believe it.  Only Republicans die.  Dintchaknow?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time


 
Actually, wood stoves are already on the chopping block via fed regulation. Try putting a new wood stove in a house and see what sort of coding you have to meet.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Beer decreases testosterone, too.

You're doomed.

MMS: Error

Just a few more years and WOMEN WILL RULE THE WORLD.


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh... I can envision it now on some spastic idiot ass smart channel... do away with all heat sources let the science gods control and manipulate not only our heads but also the weather wooooooohooo we have soooo evolved FFS.

Burn laws, well, okay only make sense to 'some'... to others they are plan ridiculous and uncalled for!


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 17, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Apparently... even if we don't wanna rule the world. Seriously... some men have genuinely EARNED the right to hold their own.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Hold their own what?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


 
I was thinking more along the lines that women will rule the world since we will have only women in the world!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Millions die every year because of grilling. It's an outrage.
> ...



Do you batter them first?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder when they will come after wood stoves....in the mornings ....in valleys you can see the smoke is caught down in the valley and hovers there for a long time
> ...



More stupidity on the part of government.

Wood stoves are completely carbon neutral.


----------



## Samson (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Banning grills is racist.
> ...



You detected the Left-hanging Hogdog theme too, eh?


----------



## Samson (Apr 18, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Seriously... some men have genuinely EARNED the right to hold their own.



Some men LIKE holding their own.



It doesn't make the communists, but they may go blind..


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


 
You're right.

But the complaint about wood stoves isn't about their carbon footprint.

The complaint about wood stoves has to do with LOCAL air pollution.

In some places, especially in towns in valleys surrounding by mountains, when a temperature inversion traps the smokey air in the valley, it becomes a_ serious_ health risk for those with weak pulmonary systems.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2011)

editec said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I guess it's down to survival of the fittest then.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > We're all going to die someday.
> ...



but not fast enough


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

editec said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
Sooo...we eliminate all wood burning stoves to benefit the few with weak pulmonary systems.

Who also react strongly to pollen. Should we eradicate plant life as well?

I have clients who are cold because they cannot afford to upgrade their heating systems, or because they have been conned into changing out their wood stoves for oil stoves...and now they can't afford oil. They have beautiful juniper within steps of their homes that does them no good whatever anymore; they can't even use wood as back up heat because their wood stoves were hauled away.

It's criminal.

And nobody from populated areas has the right to tell people who live lives they know nothing about, that they *must* do this or that for their own good.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Especially if you buy Al Gore carbon credits.  That makes it okay to waste more than most can afford.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

editec said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Because SO many people run out and grill.

Just another stupid law.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Couldn't die any faster than Democrats to make things right around this Nation.  I DID however notice we resemble the USSR better than Russia does the past 2+ years.

Wonder how THAT happened .....


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.
> 
> Brooklyn Association Wants To Ban BBQs In Parks - WPIX
> 
> ...



Can I get an exemption if I promise not to BBQ animal flesh and instead use Tofu?


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

... pulling your toddler down the sidewalk in a wagon should be next.  Damned brats.  Always in the way.

Matter of fact, let's just outlaw children and be done with it.  The left already kills 'em as quick as they make 'em anyway.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunny said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...





Given how food inflation is heating up, for many To Grill Or Not To Grill will be a moot point as they can no longer afford meat.


----------



## Intense (Apr 18, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> excuse me...but bloomberg who signed the smoking ban is what....o a republican...thats right...yall are so full of mal......
> 
> read the fucking article....



Yeah Bloomberg is anything that gets him a place on the Ballot. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I'm already considering grilled kitty.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > excuse me...but bloomberg who signed the smoking ban is what....o a republican...thats right...yall are so full of mal......
> ...



More semantics from the left.  Hope you didn't expect better, Intense.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 18, 2011)

They can take my grill when they can pry it from my hot, slightly seared and slow cooked hands!





wait, that doesn't sound right


----------



## Intense (Apr 18, 2011)

Carbon Credits is such a pretty word for extortion. Oh wait.... it's only extortion when the Mob does it? What is the difference again between organized crime and government, assuming there is one anymore???


----------



## Intense (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



In Brooklyn it's the pigeons that need to worry, ask Jillian.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


 
Or the fucking fossil fuel to heat them....

Luckily, I'm a country girl and I can start a fire with two sticks. I have no need of purchased meat and fossil fuels...I can hunt and ride my one aged and SLOW old mare.

I am the ultimate Obama citizen. 

Also, though I have few teeth, those teeth are regularly cleaned every six months by foreign doctors who come from places like Italy and Russia to practice on the natives as they pursue their license to work in the US.....

Yes, I am awash with joyfulness...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 18, 2011)

What's next?

Playgrounds.

they went from steel set in concrete with high speed slides.
To plastic set in wood chips with slides so slow small kids get stop half way down.

Dodgeball is already out where I live.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

I flipping hate dodgeball, I have to say. My son just got his BRAND NEW glasses purchased at some considerable difficulty broken playing the mandated PE or recess dodgeball game.

Grrrrrrr....


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

But I haven't demanded that it be eliminated. The kids love it. I just have to pay more.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I flipping hate dodgeball, I have to say. My son just got his BRAND NEW glasses purchased at some considerable difficulty broken playing the mandated PE or recess dodgeball game.
> 
> Grrrrrrr....



HAHAHAHA

yeah, the kid that kept his glasses on always got it first.

Loved dodgeball.  When the gym teacher had no plans, or they got rained out, we almost always asked for and got dodgeball.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> What's next?
> 
> Playgrounds.
> 
> ...




You'll love this one.  My sister teaches second grade.   One of the girls in her class is a recent immigrant, whose mother is a fabulous baker.  The mother brought a beautifully decorated cake to school to celebrate her daughter's birthday.  My sister had to tell her that, unfortunately, the school rules forbade any sharing of homemade treats.  The poor mother was devastated.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I flipping hate dodgeball, I have to say. My son just got his BRAND NEW glasses purchased at some considerable difficulty broken playing the mandated PE or recess dodgeball game.
> 
> Grrrrrrr....



I would have disagreed with you until my youngest was born with special needs but can still go to school with the regular kids.  He still plays dodgeball, but the other kids know to go easy on him.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > What's next?
> ...



WTH!!!!

We could chew gum as long as we brought enough for everyone to share.




GOOD LORD there might have been a nut in there and the kid that know's they are allergic might have come within 20' of the cake!!  THE HORROR THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...





The bigger the government gets, the more it squashes All Joy out of life.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 18, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I flipping hate dodgeball, I have to say. My son just got his BRAND NEW glasses purchased at some considerable difficulty broken playing the mandated PE or recess dodgeball game.
> ...



I went to school with a kid that was a little retarded.  He couldn't dodge worth a damn, but when he picked up a ball, everyone stopped cuz Billy threw with heat.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I heard a guy talking about ignoring the things that is a distraction to your life, and my thoughts were that" How do you do that when government is trying to kill everything that makes life worth living"
?"


----------



## Marie888 (Apr 18, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.
> 
> Brooklyn Association Wants To Ban BBQs In Parks - WPIX
> 
> ...



The war on BBQ Grills -   
Its all conspiracy, a cover-up.  The Obama Administration is really behind it. Notably, Michelle Obama, whom has known ties with Al Gore.  The agenda is to ban all forms of smoke emission from public parks and forests.  This is under the guise of helping protect the health of all people, plants, animals, and earth, but rather its for the profit of Natural Energy Companies.  Part of the plan is that by 2015 we will only be able to drive our electric cars to national parks.  We will only be able to bring raw fruit and veggies, honey, and tofu, in recyclable bags, and we have to run around the parks five times before enjoying our leisure activities, because were all too fat in America.  Join the BBQ Grill Truth movement today!    www.bbqgrilltruthmovement.org





.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > What's next?
> ...


 
Hahaha....in my kids' CHARTER SCHOOL that is not an issue.

Moms sign up to bring treats, and on those days kids get treats from home (birthdays and certain holidays).

We also all provide snacks to the classroom. We pick out what we want to provide, and so the kids are exposed to all sorts of interesting snacks, lol.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cigarretes yes but charcoal grills are as American as apple pie. Florida fans and wimp sissies use gas grills.
We have senior citizens here that have succesfully lobbied for and passed ordinances for "passive" parks. Parks that used to be used for kids to play in are no longer that. And we have a serious shortage of parks for kids to play baseball, soccer and football in. We had a women's soccer Mom group trying to get football banned from the county parks. A damn OUTRAGE. I was ready to put my helmet back on.
But kids do not vote. 
This loony bunch in NY are the same. Special interest groups. Kooks.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
Yeah we've got one of those too...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Cigarretes yes but charcoal grills are as American as apple pie. Florida fans and wimp sissies use gas grills.
> We have senior citizens here that have succesfully lobbied for and passed ordinances for "passive" parks. Parks that used to be used for kids to play in are no longer that. And we have a serious shortage of parks for kids to play baseball, soccer and football in. We had a women's soccer Mom group trying to get football banned from the county parks. A damn OUTRAGE. I was ready to put my helmet back on.
> But kids do not vote.
> This loony bunch in NY are the same. Special interest groups. Kooks.


 Well cigarettes are about as American as apple pie, too, since tobacco is a huge and integral part of our development and economy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 19, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well folks the loony lefties want to ban grills in public parks.
> 
> Brooklyn Association Wants To Ban BBQs In Parks - WPIX
> 
> ...



Thats racist


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> I went to school with a kid that was a little retarded.  He couldn't dodge worth a damn, but when he picked up a ball, everyone stopped cuz Billy threw with heat.


Is that from a Foreigner song?


----------

